# Who do you call at Uber if you have an accident? What do you do?



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

I know there are soooo many people out there driving Uber. I did it for a few days last month, I liked it. In non-peak time period, I did ok for the time I drove. When I settled in, I got wind that this insurance issue is REAL! If you have an accident while driving on the Uber App, how the hell do you contact to get Uber's insurance coverage?? And.... is there a way to download and print the Uber insurance policy so you have a record of it in your car? I don't see one single place that shows a phone number to call... what gives with that? Please, someone help this guy out! Please give me this info.... Thanks...... JJ


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

You don't.

Cry.


----------



## ber fine print (May 22, 2015)

notify your insurance company that you intend to drive for uber and get he proper insurance to transport passengers


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

JSM0713 said:


> I know there are soooo many people out there driving Uber. I did it for a few days last month, I liked it. In non-peak time period, I did ok for the time I drove. When I settled in, I got wind that this insurance issue is REAL! If you have an accident while driving on the Uber App, how the hell do you contact to get Uber's insurance coverage?? And.... is there a way to download and print the Uber insurance policy so you have a record of it in your car? I don't see one single place that shows a phone number to call... what gives with that? Please, someone help this guy out! Please give me this info.... Thanks...... JJ


If i understand correctly, you would email uber with something like, "Had an Accident" and you would get a quick response, but you ask a good question.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'll wait for someone else to post the number for Uber Accident Hotline.
Yes it does exist.


----------

